# IOS6 : Facebook Calendar



## Eidorb (3 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Dans iOS6, on peut maintenant directement afficher les évènements facebook dans l'app Calendrier. Seulement j'ai remarqué que les évènements "jour entier" provenant de facebook s'affiche avec un jour de décalage (style le vendredi pour un évènement du samedi).

Par contre les évènements qui possède une date de début et une date de fin s'affichent correctement.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée sur la façon de régler ce problème? J'imagine que c'est un problème de timezone. 

Merci


----------



## Hugo86e (18 Décembre 2012)

même problème, up help :rose:


----------

